# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Libros de magia en Cádiz

## TheJocker

Hola!Que tal?Soy de Cádiz(de el puerto de santa maria mas concretamente :Smile1: ) y llevo apenas 2 o 3 semanas pensando en magia y llevo buscando el libro de Moline(Esto es magia) por todos lados pero no lo encuentro.Busco este porque es el mas recomendado y pienso que es muy pronto para el de Vicente Canuto. ¿Saben de algun sitio donde lo vendan por aqui cerca?o de alguna tienda de magia cerca?solo he escuchao una que hay en Sevilla pero tampoco se mucho de ella.En caso de no encontrarlo tendria que pedirlo por tiendamagia y no se si es una buena opcion ni en cuanto tiempo llegara el libro. Lo siento si hay un post igual o algo parecido ya que llevo poco tiempo aqui y es la primera vez que posteo.
Gracias

----------


## TheJocker

> Hola Jocker, ante todo permíteme decirte que has hecho una buena elección. Ahora al tema, ¿sabes donde está la calle ************? En esa calle hay una tienda, pregúntale al dueño que seguro que lo tiene.
> Por otro lado, el servicio de TiendaMagia es muy eficaz, en uno o dos días tienes el pedido en casa, pero como mañana es viernes e interfiere el fin de semana, tardará algo más, supongo que para el martes lo tendrías como muy tarde.


Ok.Muchas gracias, lo estoy deseando en cuanto pueda me acerco y lo compro espero que lo tenga ya que no creo que pueda esperar hasta el martes.

----------


## Ignagamo

En Cadiz, tienes en la calle ancha una tienda que se llama Quorum, es una libreria, pero puedes pedir libros de magia, si le dices la editorial. Yo he pedido varios y siempre me han atendido bien.

----------


## TheJocker

Pues fui ayer a la Calle Santo Domingo y no vi ninguna tienda de magia ni nada parecido.Tendre que pedirlo por Tiendamagia.Gracias de todas formas.

----------

